# Behaviour of Neighbour's cat



## gooner42 (Jun 30, 2015)

Hi,

A Neighbour's cat has adopted me, and I feed him.

This is ok, but at night he is a bit of a pest, and to me and a few others, he howls outside a door. ( With me, the back door.) However, he has also at times rushed in through the front door, when I come in at nearly 11 pm, as I work a late shift.

Once he is in, it is difficult to get him out. He settles in to sleep. He woke me up at 4.30 last night and I had to move into another room.

I believe he tried to do the same tonight, but I ran back to the road near me, and then when I got back he wasn't there. Bit concerned though.

Any suggestions, on what I can do, would be great.

Cheers.


----------



## smoking guns (Feb 24, 2015)

Have you tried to contact the cat's owner?


----------



## gooner42 (Jun 30, 2015)

I am worried It might cause issues with them.


----------



## Cerijoanne (Jun 28, 2015)

Well I would be really annoyed if one of my neighbours was constantly feeding my cat and taking her into their home. This is not your cat to be feeding. He may have dietary requirements that you are unaware of for a start. Why can you not approach you neighbour and discuss the cat? I. Sure they would prefer this rather than you taking him in your home and feeding him


----------



## andrewjacson (Feb 2, 2015)

It is really tough and i know you are facing the problem. If it is possible, then try to talk with the cat's owner about this. May be he or she understands this situation.


----------



## LoopyL (Jun 16, 2015)

I'm sure your neighbours would like to know what their cat is getting up to unless they are the sort who don't care?
I'd have a friendly chat anyway & find out if he's on a special diet & let them know he is visiting you & others.


----------



## gooner42 (Jun 30, 2015)

To Cerijoanne:

Firstly, I have no idea if he has dietary requirements, I can't know that?

Secondly, I am sure I am not the first person to feed another's cat. It was not done out of spite, but because the cat wanted food. maybe I should have ignored him?


----------



## gooner42 (Jun 30, 2015)

gooner42 said:


> To Cerijoanne:
> 
> Firstly, I have no idea if he has dietary requirements, I can't know that?
> 
> Secondly, I am sure I am not the first person to feed another's cat. It was not done out of spite, but because the cat wanted food. maybe I should have ignored him?


I have been advised making an issue about the cat, may cause trouble with the neighbour.


----------



## Cerijoanne (Jun 28, 2015)

Yes it would of been better to do that. Cats will keep returning as long as you are willing to feed them....and point exactly...how are you supposed to know about dietary requirements...? ...hence the reason it's safer not to feed him. I know it's hard not to when they are coming back and for your home but if he belongs to someone its best to not


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

It is best to establish whether the cat actually belongs to someone or is a stray. Does the cat look well cared for, and is of good weight? If it looks neglected and thin it is possible it has been abandoned, or has got lost.

Put a paper collar on the cat with your phone number (not your address) asking the owner to contact you. 

It that brings no results, take a photo of the cat and show it to your neighbours to see if anyone recognises the cat. 

Take the cat to the vet and get it scanned for a microchip. If the cat is not chipped and you have taken all reasonable steps to try to find the owner without success, either adopt the cat yourself, or contact one of your local Cat Rescues and ask them to find the cat a new home. The cat will then get any veterinary care it might need as well as being fed.


----------



## gooner42 (Jun 30, 2015)

There is a contradiction here because I am told it has an owner. However, it has always been quite small and I weighed it today when it visited, as much as I could and if my reading was right it was just under 5 pounds, which is 3 pounds too low for a tabby. It does not have bones protruding though. I have no transport but wondering on getting a house vet?

The neighbours, or at least one, knows the cat. It is now going away from my area and back when hears noise, and trying to force himself back in.


----------



## Cerijoanne (Jun 28, 2015)

How about putting a paper collar on the cat and write on it asking for the owner to contact you on a convenient number so you can discuss the cat and be sure whether he is owned or not


----------



## gooner42 (Jun 30, 2015)

I am sure it has an owner.


----------



## Cerijoanne (Jun 28, 2015)

Aww. Do you think he is neglected then? It doesn't sound like he is much under weight. Sorry to repeat the collar part I had missed that in previous thread somehow. Can you tell if it's neutered? That can make a big difference to a male cat


----------



## Jannor (Oct 26, 2013)

What are you feeding it on? I found a "stray" wasn't actually hungry when it refused to eat Aldi food ... it just liked the better food I had. I eventually found out he was owned and fed, and was also being fed by an old guy further up the road.

3lbs isn't much ... do you mean kg? Or is it a kitten?

Sorry, I see you said 5lbs. Still not much though.


----------



## Cerijoanne (Jun 28, 2015)

Isn't much under weight I meant..sorry


----------



## ScampiCat (Oct 11, 2014)

gooner42 said:


> There is a contradiction here because I am told it has an owner. However, it has always been quite small and I weighed it today when it visited, as much as I could and if my reading was right it was just under 5 pounds, which is 3 pounds too low for a tabby. It does not have bones protruding though. I have no transport but wondering on getting a house vet?
> 
> The neighbours, or at least one, knows the cat. It is now going away from my area and back when hears noise, and trying to force himself back in.


Who told you it has an owner? If you're really not sure, putting a paper collar on is probably a worth a try. Failing that you could try ringing up up a local vets, explain the situation and ask if they will do a house call for a microchip scan.

Just so you know"Tabby" isn't a breed, it's a coat pattern. I'm guessing this cat is a Moggy (ie no breed), so it's hard to say how much it _should_ weigh as there can be a lot of variation in Moggies. 5 pounds does sound on the low side but it will also depend on how old the cat is too as it might not be fully grown yet . Condition scoring might be a better way to judge if the cat is underweight or not.


----------



## gooner42 (Jun 30, 2015)

Thanks for putting me straight about tabbies.

I phoned a vet today, am considering getting a visit. They ask if its mine, what do I say?

Another thing he is doing is struggling when picked up and then he falls to the ground. What is wrong with him? This is happening often. What can I do?


----------



## ScampiCat (Oct 11, 2014)

Tell the vet exactly what you've already told us.Why would you tell the vet he is yours when you say you believe he already has owners??? I suggested the vet visit primarily for a Microchip scan to trace his owners (if he has any). 

I must ask, are you considering adopting this cat? If so, you absolutely must make every effort to trace any potential owners first. He may be a much loved pet and by law, if he does have owners he is considered as their property.

Hard to say why he struggles when you pick him up. He may be poorly socialised and simply doesn't like being held by humans (some cats just don't). OR it may be a sign he is in pain. A check up with a vet is probably a good idea at this point since it is unknown if he has an owner or if he is a stray. The vet can scan for a microchip at the same time.


----------



## gooner42 (Jun 30, 2015)

I have contacted a vet and they suggested collar first, then go down microchipping route.

In the meantime, the cat's behaviour gets worse and he won't leave me alone at night or in the morning even when shut out. Only when he was ignored ;ast night, did he go away.

He bothered me again this morning, I chucked some water at it, then he came back when I had a visitor. 

What the hell can I do? 

Sorry about the langugae, but this is really causing me stress. This cat is a pest and equivelent of a feline psychopath, It constantly meows too.


----------



## Cerijoanne (Jun 28, 2015)

Well we probably have one very confused cat right now...one minute he's getting fed and let in ...the next he's getting water thrown over him. I think the best thing you could do for him is set a cat trap,once he's in take him to the vet. They can check for his. CHip, contact his owners and do what needs doing for him.


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

I don't mean to sound rude, but I am not sure what you expect the poor cat to do? You fed him which encouraged him to think he is welcome in your home, and that he could rely on you as a food station. So he keeps coming back for food because that is what hungry cats do when they find a friendly human to feed them!

Now you are throwing water at him and driving him away, naturally the poor cat is confused and anxious. Of course he is hanging around "bothering" you, he is evidently hungry and doesn't understand why you are suddenly refusing to feed him.

Please don't treat him like this, I can tell you are an animal lover. Forget about putting a paper collar on him it will take too long to get a result, instead get him checked for a microchip a.s.a.p. You can borrow a cat carrier from the vet, then put the cat in and take him to the vet.

Otherwise contact Cats Protection or any of your local Cat rescues and ask them to come to your house with their scanner to check him for a chip.

Meanwhile, as you have been feeding him you should continue doing so, or he is going to keep hanging around outside crying with hunger.

Even if he does have an owner it sounds as though he is being neglected, certainly not being fed nearly enough, which is why he is scavenging for food. Perhaps the so-called owner, (if there is one), would not care, or barely even notice, if the cat were to disappear and be found a good home where he will be cared for properly. I'll say no more.


----------



## ScampiCat (Oct 11, 2014)

I think it's quite hard to tell you what to do for the best at this point without knowing if he does have an owner for certain. Unless I have missed it, You still haven't said why you are so sure he has owners nearby.

He could be neglected as chillminx has said, but I also worry that:

A. He is a stray with no owners.
or
B. He does have owners but is lost or missing


Assuming either of the above are true then it makes sense that he is so hungry and I would hate to tell you to stop feeding him and ignore him in that kind of situation
Getting him scanned for a microchip is the first step to establishing what the full situation is. If he is a stray he can then have the chance to find a loving home. If he is lost, he can be reunited with his owners via the details on his chip.


----------



## gooner42 (Jun 30, 2015)

I think you might be right in what you say.

I will get him microchipped, assuming he is still coming. Maybe best he gets a loving home. He probably needs someone with plenty of time to look after him and often around. I am out most of the day. Also, I don't have a catflap.


----------



## gooner42 (Jun 30, 2015)

To Chhillminx,

Understand what you say. My behaviour was drawn out of frustration, of him constantly being around, and not giving me peace, I guess I got it wrong initially.

Its diffcult when you don't have time for a cat to be around you all the time, which is waht this cat needs.


----------



## ScampiCat (Oct 11, 2014)

gooner42 said:


> I think you might be right in what you say.
> 
> I will get him microchipped, assuming he is still coming. Maybe best he gets a loving home. He probably needs someone with plenty of time to look after him and often around. I am out most of the day. Also, I don't have a catflap.


Just so we are absolutely clear here and there's no misunderstandings, I'm saying get him SCANNED to see if he already has a Microchip. Not asking you to get him a microchip yourself.
I hope you made the distinction clear when you spoke to the vet? (a lot of vets will scan first anyway, but just in case....)

It's understandable if you don't have the time to care for him. Looking after a pet is a big commitment. Instead of going to a vets at all it may be best to call Cats Protection or a local rescue and explain the situation, if you can find a rescue that will take him he will be scanned as a matter of course.


----------



## gooner42 (Jun 30, 2015)

There have been a few developments this evening.

Firstly, either the cat or one like him, was chased up the path by the houses where I live. When I checked afterwards, the aggressor cat ran away from me and I kept on seeing a cat looking like the chased cat. Maybe the chased cat had approached the aggressor cat which it got angry about.

Later, the cat visiting me went into my back garden, but I don't let him in at night. He disappeared after not getting his way.

Soon after, I heard a cat fight, so he may have annoyed another cat or stepped on its territory.

I then heard neighbours looking for their boy, so maybe it is their cat? But strangely they haven't been interested about it before at night?


----------



## gooner42 (Jun 30, 2015)

chillminx said:


> I don't mean to sound rude, but I am not sure what you expect the poor cat to do? You fed him which encouraged him to think he is welcome in your home, and that he could rely on you as a food station. So he keeps coming back for food because that is what hungry cats do when they find a friendly human to feed them!
> 
> Now you are throwing water at him and driving him away, naturally the poor cat is confused and anxious. Of course he is hanging around "bothering" you, he is evidently hungry and doesn't understand why you are suddenly refusing to feed him.
> 
> ...


You could well be right about the so-called owner, chillminx.


----------



## gooner42 (Jun 30, 2015)

The cat has returned, even after its disagreements with other cats on Saturday night.

It is also back to bugging people late at night. Left note with the neighbour to say tabby hanging round few houses at night so they are aware.

I haven't seen anyone on here for nearly a week. What's happened?


----------



## ScampiCat (Oct 11, 2014)

gooner42 said:


> The cat has returned, even after its disagreements with other cats on Saturday night.
> 
> It is also back to bugging people late at night. Left note with the neighbour to say tabby hanging round few houses at night so they are aware.
> 
> I haven't seen anyone on here for nearly a week. What's happened?


So you've established that the neighbours are definitely the owners of this particular cat?

Sounds like he wants to sleep inside at night so if possible please speak to your neighbours about his behaviour and suggest they keep him in at night( I know you've put a note through but it might be better to speak face to face).

If you feel he is being genuinely neglected you can try a call to the RSPCA. But otherwise there is not much else you can do (assuming are 100% sure he belongs to your neighbours) except continue to ignore him.


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

gooner42 said:


> The cat has returned, even after its disagreements with other cats on Saturday night.
> 
> It is also back to bugging people late at night. Left note with the neighbour to say tabby hanging round few houses at night so they are aware.
> 
> I haven't seen anyone on here for nearly a week. What's happened?


I agree with scampicat, if you are now sure who the owner is I'd speak to them in person. It will have more effect than a note through the door. It will go down better if you say in person the cat is actually bothering you at night, and ask if the owner can keep him indoors at night. It sounds to me like the cat is hanging around because it is hungry anyway, poor thing.


----------



## gooner42 (Jun 30, 2015)

I had a scan done on the cat on Monday. It is this neighbours cat. He is still hanging around at night. He is doing this to other neighbours, so I will speak to them first. He keeps on eating when he visits me. Do you think he is not fed otherwise?


----------



## Fluffster (Aug 26, 2013)

I think if you fed my already (overly) well-fed cat, she would just keep eating it. Have you spoken to the people who own the cat? Stop feeding it and ignore it, and it will get the hint and go away.


----------



## ZoeM (Jul 16, 2015)

My cat Mara is very friendly and after living as a stray likes to go to as many neighbours as she can, to get food. She put on rather too much weight, and obesity in cats can result in all sorts of problems, so I was getting annoyed. Another neighbour insisted on giving her milk too so when she would come in, she would have diarrhoea. I have had to speak to the neighbours myself and say while I dont mind a couple of cat treats, please don't feed entire meals! 

If you dont like the cat, just ignore it, it will soon learn, but you're confusing the hell out of it - and your posts confused the hell out of me - psycho moggy? Hardly. Leave it alone


----------



## gooner42 (Jun 30, 2015)

I don't see how I am confusing the cat other then that already mentioned. I don't want to be bothered by the cat at night. It will be a nuisance and disturb my sleep. Its not fair on me or other neighbours. Psyche chat was wrong but he is a bit obsessive and strange. I don't mind it in the day although wish didn't have it round everyday.


----------



## gooner42 (Jun 30, 2015)

gooner42 said:


> I don't see how I am confusing the cat other then that already mentioned. I don't want to be bothered by the cat at night. It will be a nuisance and disturb my sleep. Its not fair on me or other neighbours. Psyche chat was wrong but he is a bit obsessive and strange. I don't mind it in the day although wish didn't have it round everyday.


Its a long term prob as other cats don't visit and I can't get a cat of my own, because of this cat always being around.


----------



## Cerijoanne (Jun 28, 2015)

I would try totally ignoring the cat. Do not feed him and do not interact with him. Maybe if you went round and explained to the neighbour what their cat is doing they may be able to keep him in at night.?


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

@gooner42 - it is just possible the owner of the cat is not being neglectful but genuinely can't afford to feed him properly. Perhaps the owner hopes the cat is supplementing his diet by catching mice or rats.

Either the cat is not getting enough to eat, or possibly has intestinal parasites (worms) that are making him hungry. Does the cat look thin, or feel lightweight if you pick him up?

If it were me I really couldn't ignore or shoo away a cat that might be hungry whether he is a stray or has a home.

If I knew for certain he has a home then my first task would be to go and speak in a friendly way to the owner to try and find out the score. If the owner genuinely cares for the cat but is short of money to feed it and give proper care, then I would do what I could to help, for the sake of the cat. I have in the past, when I lived in a big city, bought cat food for people who couldn't afford to feed their cats. It is not the cat's fault if he is starving, and you sound like a caring person.


----------



## Jannor (Oct 26, 2013)

What have you been feeding him on?

The "stray" in my garden stopped coming round when he only got Aldi food and not the more expensive stuff my cats get. That told me he wasn't actually hungry, just doing the rounds.


----------



## gooner42 (Jun 30, 2015)

chillminx said:


> @gooner42 - it is just possible the owner of the cat is not being neglectful but genuinely can't afford to feed him properly. Perhaps the owner hopes the cat is supplementing his diet by catching mice or rats.
> 
> Either the cat is not getting enough to eat, or possibly has intestinal parasites (worms) that are making him hungry. Does the cat look thin, or feel lightweight if you pick him up?
> 
> ...


The owners are working full time so should be able to afford to feed it. The cat is a bit lightweight. I think lengthwise its not long enough.

The cat won't stay away which is a real nuisance. I don't want it round all the time. You would think tapping on a window or shooing a cat away would lodge something in a cat's brain to make that place less appealing but not this one!


----------



## gooner42 (Jun 30, 2015)

Cerijoanne said:


> I would try totally ignoring the cat. Do not feed him and do not interact with him. Maybe if you went round and explained to the neighbour what their cat is doing they may be able to keep him in at night.?


It doesn't seem to work. It comes back so now I am banging on the window.


----------



## Cerijoanne (Jun 28, 2015)

Have you got a garden? Maybe you could cat proof it. Are you in the UK? I would phone cats protection and explain the situation. Maybe they could then have a word with the owner? Is he neutered? He sounds like a Tom


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

gooner42 said:


> The owners are working full time so should be able to afford to feed it. The cat is a bit lightweight. I think lengthwise its not long enough.
> 
> The cat won't stay away which is a real nuisance. I don't want it round all the time. You would think tapping on a window or shooing a cat away would lodge something in a cat's brain to make that place less appealing but not this one!


If his length is not that of a normal adult cat then he is only a youngster, maybe only a year old, and quite probably not neutered. If his owners work full time you're right, they should be able to afford to feed him properly. Perhaps it's a case of them needing to be educated as to how much a young cat should be fed whilst he is growing.

I'd do as someone else has suggested and phone Cats Protection and ask for their help. Put it to them you are worried about the cat as he is always hanging around your house and seems thin;
that he has an owner but you fear the owner is not feeding him enough.

Ask if someone from Cats Protection can visit the owner and explain to them about feeding quantities and also talk to the owner about having the cat neutered, so he is not getting into fights with other cats.

That is the approach you need to take if you want their help -- your concern is purely for the cat's welfare.


----------



## ALR (Apr 16, 2014)

I'm catching on to this thread now. I might have missed this but did you talk to the owner? It's possible it's not food that the cat is after but a place to stay at night (I'm guessing though if you give a cat food, he'll eat it).

Could the owners be locking the cat out at night? Some cats don't cope well with this at all. I think in that case, talking to the owner might be a good solution. Be friendly and don't blame them. Just explain that at night their cat is very persistent and tries to come in - you can't open windows on hot days. Hopefully they'll see the wisdom of keeping the cat in.


----------



## gooner42 (Jun 30, 2015)

I rang my local Cat Protection centre and have been told that as the cat is owned, other then them sending out a collar, there is nothing that they can do. They have advised not feeding and a water spray in the garden as a cat deterrent. It is also sniffing round the front, so I couldn't put a spray there. I have put lemon juice down on the front steps and am looking for a citrus spray. 

I am not sure if the owners are locking it out at night but seems strange that it is out so late and it is bored in the day, I guess as the owners are not around. Maybe they shouldn't have had a pet in those circumstances?


----------



## ALR (Apr 16, 2014)

Did you talk to the owners? It seems strange that this cat is so desperate. It would seem it's either neglected or doesn't have owners. 

I think make absolutely sure that there are owners and they are feeding and looking after the cat properly before trying to scare the cat away. Cats living outdoors have hard lives. They have to fend for themselves and are exposed to the elements. Their life span is 5 years on average. So just make sure that this cat has a home first.


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

I'm glad you phoned Cats Protection but sorry they weren't a huge help to you.

Strips of lemon peel are a better deterrent than lemon juice as the effect lasts longer. Juice would need replacing every day.

Please, please don't spray the cat with citrus, it could get in his eyes and really hurt him. There is no need for that, an ordinary water pistol filled with water is sufficient. Most cats hate being sprayed with water and will run away. But you may need to keep doing it for a while. Remember this little cat thought you were his friend and saviour so he may be persistent until he learns he is no longer wanted.

If he is coming into the back garden then you can fit a sensor operated water spray deterrent. The Contech Scarecrow is one of the most effective

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Contech-Sca...eywords=sensor+operated+water+spray+deterrent

It's possible the cat is hanging around you because he's lonely, hungry or cold, or maybe even all three of those. It could be the case that he thought you were friendly and decided he'd like to move in with you, as he's unhappy in his current home. Now you have rejected him he is upset.
One can hardly blame him. He must be wondering where to turn to next for help.

It's worrying that he is being so persistent as evidently something is wrong with his current home, but short of you speaking face to face to the owner I doubt you will get to the bottom of the problem. 
Have you spoken to your other neighbours - do they know why the owner leaves the cat outside all the time?


----------



## gooner42 (Jun 30, 2015)

Thanks for that Chillminx. I understand what you are saying about what the cat feels but him keep on hanging around at night after the time I used to let him out, bothering other neighbours at that time and similar factors turned me away from him. I don't know why he hangs around so much. I was sent a paper collar by Cat Protection but not convinced by those. He could be unhappy in his current home. I can see why in the day, but when the owners are around at night, why then? Maybe he doesn't like the home. I am concerned about rspca route in case get found out.

If open back door to spray water at him, he will come in, so clap hands or bang on door. He ran fast when clapped hands this morning and he jumped over the back fence which I haven't see him do before.

The other cats in the area don't keep bothering people, I must be unlucky with him. I will try what you said for lemons, and scarer.


----------



## gooner42 (Jun 30, 2015)

To update, I left an anonymous note with the neighbour as very rarely see them and don't know their number. It expressed concern about the cats welfare and it hanging around and whether it had any issues. Also about its safety.


----------



## ScampiCat (Oct 11, 2014)

gooner42 said:


> I had a scan done on the cat on Monday. It is this neighbours cat. He is still hanging around at night. He is doing this to other neighbours, so I will speak to them first. He keeps on eating when he visits me. Do you think he is not fed otherwise?


Who scanned this cat? A vet? If so; did they say anything about the cats overall condition(since you were worried this cat might be underweight)? Did you mention about the flinching and struggling when being picked up?

Sometimes people move and forget to update the details on the chip, so did whoever did the scan contact the owners at all to confirm that the details are all still correct? To be honest, I'm surprised they didn't hold onto the cat and then contact the owners to come and collect him. Sounds like they just let him go home with you -if I'm not mistaken- which as the owner of a cat, is a scary thought that someone might be able to have my cat scanned, confirmed as having an owner and then allowed to take them home 

Are you absolutely, 100% sure this cat belong to your neighbour? Have you spoken to them to confirm this is their cat and not just hanging around their house the same way it hangs around your house? Have your neighbours lived there long? I ask all this because I wonder if it's at all possible that this cat belong to a previous resident who has since moved and either left the cat, or the cat has managed to make it's way back to it's old home.

Whatever the case, I feel quite sorry for this cat. It's quite obvious he is looking, not just for food but some attention as well.


----------



## gooner42 (Jun 30, 2015)

ScampiCat said:


> Who scanned this cat? A vet? If so; did they say anything about the cats overall condition(since you were worried this cat might be underweight)? Did you mention about the flinching and struggling when being picked up?
> 
> Sometimes people move and forget to update the details on the chip, so did whoever did the scan contact the owners at all to confirm that the details are all still correct? To be honest, I'm surprised they didn't hold onto the cat and then contact the owners to come and collect him. Sounds like they just let him go home with you -if I'm not mistaken- which as the owner of a cat, is a scary thought that someone might be able to have my cat scanned, confirmed as having an owner and then allowed to take them home
> 
> ...


Scampicat, The person scanning the cat spoke to someone interpreting scanned microchips, and they indentified the owners. The owner commented on the cat, and said it went round people's houses. Surely that proves its owned?

I agree though, that the cat should have been reunited with its owners. However, since its owners are working all day, that would be difficult. It should have been health checked. My guess though is the owener is not too concerned what happens to the cat. Otherwise, it wouldn't leave it out for so long during the day.


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

Gooner, I am glad you have taken action to express your concern about the cat's welfare to the owner, however I am not at all sure how welcome an anonymous note will be !  If I were the recipient I would much prefer for the person to add their name so I could have a proper discussion with them.


----------



## ScampiCat (Oct 11, 2014)

gooner42 said:


> Scampicat, The person scanning the cat spoke to someone interpreting scanned microchips, and they indentified the owners. The owner commented on the cat, and said it went round people's houses. Surely that proves its owned?


Ah I see. Definitely owned then



> I agree though, that the cat should have been reunited with its owners. However, since its owners are working all day, that would be difficult. It should have been health checked. My guess though is the owener is not too concerned what happens to the cat. Otherwise, it wouldn't leave it out for so long during the day.


All vets have to provide some kind of 24 hour service by law so there should be somewhere the cat could of been held and later collected. I guess in this case because they were able to get in touch with the owners and they confirmed it visited other peoples houses they were happy to let it go.

I agree with Chillminx. I think you should make contact with the owners. Since CP have given you a paper collar why not put it on the cat with your phone number that way you can at least ask them for yourself why the cat is out all day.


----------



## gooner42 (Jun 30, 2015)

chillminx said:


> Gooner, I am glad you have taken action to express your concern about the cat's welfare to the owner, however I am not at all sure how welcome an anonymous note will be !  If I were the recipient I would much prefer for the person to add their name so I could have a proper discussion with them.


I feel in a no win situation, because if the owners knew it was me that said that, they wouldn't be too happy either. I wouldn't imagine they would be too happy about being questioned over their management of the pet.

"All vets have to provide some kind of 24 hour service by law so there should be somewhere the cat could of been held and later collected. I guess in this case because they were able to get in touch with the owners and they confirmed it visited other peoples houses they were happy to let it go."

Pity the vet didn't look at it though, as would have been able to see how well it was. I wish I had contacted the vet now.


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

gooner42 said:


> I feel in a no win situation, because if the owners knew it was me that said that, they wouldn't be too happy either. I wouldn't imagine they would be too happy about being questioned over their management of their pet.


I agree they might not be too happy having their care of the cat questioned, but I'd expect them to be even more annoyed with an anonymous note.

But if you and the neighbour who owns the cat have a history of not getting along , then I understand you're in an awkward position. Would one of your neighbours who gets on better with the cat's owner be prepared to speak to them about the cat perhaps?


----------



## gooner42 (Jun 30, 2015)

I will try speaking to another neighbour. The cat tried four times to get in this evening, even after I picked him up and moved him towards his house. He was struggling again. Cat out, no sign of owners! Surely, this isn't right. Also, with foxes around, what about the cats safety?


----------



## gooner42 (Jun 30, 2015)

It tried again to get in yesterday morning.I saw it last night and again tonight. It cried when I walked pat. This cat is shoved out by 9 and left to look after itself. Owners don't care. Nor do the rspca.Nobody can take it in. Pity he can't be rehomed.


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

I agree it isn't right. I feel very sorry for the poor cat, especially when the weather starts getting colder. It is a pity he can't be rehomed but the owner would have to agree to that.


----------



## gooner42 (Jun 30, 2015)

It came back again this evening and was scared off. Looked round for it after and it wasn't to be seen. Owners don't care, neighbours like me fed up. Cat needs homing, as you say,. What can be done? Getting more fed up.


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

In cases like this a kindly neighbour will often end up taking the cat in and feeding it and looking after it, unofficially, as though it were a stray. It happened that way with a friend of mine when neighbours a few doors away were neglecting their cat, not feeding it enough or taking it to the vet etc. Evidently the original owner never asked the neighbours if they'd seen the cat, may barely have noticed or cared the cat had gone, or perhaps was relieved someone else had taken the cat in.

Surely there must be at least one neighbour of yours who gets on well enough with the cat's owner to speak to them and ask if they would be willing for the cat to be rehomed? If the answer is yes, then you can contact Cats Protection or maybe one of your neighbours would adopt the poor cat.


----------

